

Can I beat the Xerox 6130 for a cheap color laser printer with linux/postscript support? - rms
http://www.office.xerox.com/printers/color-printers/phaser-6130/enus.html

======
rms
This one seems to have much better long term cost than comparable HPs because
I found toner refill kits for sale. Anyone used toner refill kits before?

------
falsestprophet
Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

edit: seriously:

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

~~~
rms
Newegg has it really cheap also. $299 with free shipping

[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16828118...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16828118493)

~~~
falsestprophet
I hypothesize when I came home drunk last night I thought you wanted to build
the printer himself. This is clearly not the case. How embarrassing! Please
excuse me.

One of these days I am going to write a sobriety test to save me from using my
computer and phone when I shouldn't.

This is also why guns are stupid.

